# How high can you bunny hop your ebike?



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I think Danny M has set the bar!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2592995974307400


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

It all depends on how much power the ebike has. Danny can bunny hop pretty high on a measly 750W ebike.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

In my case the bunny would die...


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Phillbo said:


> In my case the bunny would die...


Lol! As a kid I could bunny hop a BMX bike like that, but now I can clear maybe a curb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Not very high...


----------

